# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  OPPI VENAJAA... AUTTA MINUA OPISKELEMASSA SUOMEA !!!

## Smirnov.fi

[b]Moi. Olen venalainen. Asun Vantalla Suomessa, opiskelen suomen kieli. Haluasin keskustella suomeksi ja ven

----------


## Wowik

Не по теме  ::  Финский язык не скандинавский  ::  
Terve! Min

----------


## Smirnov.fi

da, no pomoemu vse finskie temi obsuzhdautsya v Scandinavian Lounge

----------


## Marilii

> Не по теме  Финский язык не скандинавский 
> .

   ::   
Finland is a part of Scandinavia!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Не по теме  Финский язык не скандинавский 
> .      
> Finland is a part of Scandinavia!

 The language is not Scandinavian, though.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ah, the good old is Finland part of Scandinavia question. 
I have alway been a firm believer of NO it isn't.
- No shard linguistic roots
- No common historical heritage (read Vikings)
- Not part of the Scandinavian Airlines   ::   
Scandinavia: Norway, Denmark and Sweden
Nordic Countries: Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Iceland. 
My decision is final   ::   
Besides, why does Finland think it is part of Scandinavia? It could just as well be part of the "Russian" influence!

----------


## Leof

> Ah, the good old is Finland part of Scandinavia question. 
> I have always been a firm believer of NO it isn't.
> - No shard linguistic roots
> - No common historical heritage (read Vikings)
> - Not part of the Scandinavian Airlines    
> Scandinavia: Norway, Denmark and Sweden
> Nordic Countries: Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Iceland. 
> My decision is final    
> Besides, why does Finland think it is part of Scandinavia? It could just as well be part of the "Russian" influence!

 Your English gets better day by day!   ::     ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Your English gets better day by day!

----------


## Leof

What?  ::  
Wasn't it you who wrote your signature?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> What?  
> Wasn't it you who wrote your signature?

 I did, in particular, I write this sentence in English: 
I am a notorious misspeller. Be easy on me. 
So, Leofchik, be easy on me!  ::

----------


## Kirkenes

> Ah, the good old is Finland part of Scandinavia question. 
> I have alway  been a firm believer of NO it isn't.
> - No shard linguistic roots
> - No common historical heritage (read Vikings)
> - Not part of the Scandinavian Airlines    
> Scandinavia: Norway, Denmark and Sweden
> Nordic Countries: Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Iceland. 
> My decision is final    
> Besides, why does Finland think it is part of Scandinavia? It could just as well be part of the "Russian" influence!

 I agree with *Vinnie*.  I've never considered Finland to be part of Scandinavia.  The Icelandic and Faroese languages actually have a lot more in common with the Swedish, Norwegian, and Danish languages than the Finnish language does.

----------

